

The Super Supercapacitor - rmah
http://vimeo.com/51873011

======
skrause
Whenever I hear the word "supercapacitor" I'm reminded of EEStor
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EEStor>), one of the biggest vapor wares a few
years back. It sounded too good to be true and it was.

